# Is version 38 still V9?



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Called the service center and asked for 39.1. They said the best they could do is push firmware 38, because 39.1 is very exclusive.

I was told that firmware 38 is releasing within 48 hours, and the representative said he would bump me up on the waiting list.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Where are you pulling these random version numbers from?

36.2 is the most current Model 3 software as of today... there are two 39.0 version vehicles being tracked on TeslaFi so far and they are both Model S,one in Hungary and one in Arizona. There is no 38.X series showing at all.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-v9-0-2018-39-01-dcb43fb-9-25-2018.8878/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Most likely the final stable release for v8.1


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Where are you pulling these random version numbers from?
> 
> 36.2 is the most current Model 3 software as of today... there are two 39.0 version vehicles being tracked on TeslaFi so far and they are both Model S,one in Hungary and one in Arizona. There is no 38.X series showing at all.
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-v9-0-2018-39-01-dcb43fb-9-25-2018.8878/


Tesla support mentioned over the phone that firmware 38 will begin being sent out sometime before Saturday, which is why it is not on Teslafi yet.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Tesla phone support is not always accurate with the details. There is no 38, and it appears the upgrade path is 36.2 -> 39.x


----------

